# amplificador de prueba simple



## jorgeroden (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola me gustaría probar el amplificador de prueba con amplificadorfi operacional LM741, con pequeño altavoz de 8 ohmios, mediante un micrófono de los que se usan en el ordenador con conexión jack ¿Lo puedo conectar directamente a la entrada no inversora y masa?
gracias


----------



## first (Mar 5, 2007)

No es mas complejo que simplemente eso, tienes que ponerle resistencias de realimentacion, por ejemplo para una salida no inversora es una resistencia de masa a entrada negativa y otra de salida a entrada negativa, luego la señal entra entre positiva y masa, Vsalida=(1+(Rf/Rr))*Ventrada, donde Rf  es el lazo de salida a entrada negativa, y Rr de masa a entrada negativa (no se si me explico bien).

Vale, segundo punto, estos operacionales no trabajan con esa impedancia como para excitar un altavoz directamente, tendrías que poner una etapa de mas potencia.

Saludos


----------

